# Pocket Camp down?



## Belle T (Jun 30, 2020)

I've been having connection failures with the game all day.  It's not my interent, because literally everything else works fine.  Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## matt2019 (Jun 30, 2020)

Seems to be fine right now but I’ve had this issue several times last week


----------



## Belle T (Jun 30, 2020)

matt2019 said:


> Seems to be fine right now but I’ve had this issue several times last week


I still can't get on, though.  It doesn't seem to be a server issue, so I'm wondering if the latest update broke the game or something.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2020)

Tarantella said:


> I still can't get on, though.  It doesn't seem to be a server issue, so I'm wondering if the latest update broke the game or something.


Hmm weird, I could get on just fine, though I get your issue a lot which is definitely frustrating and it's their servers messing, they're very rappy for PC in particular for me for some reason. Hope you can get on soon!


----------



## Belle T (Jul 1, 2020)

Seems to be working fine today.

Usually I get these errors, but I'm allowed back on immediately afterward.  It doesn't usually prevent me from accessing the game for a full day.


----------



## 4n1m4lcr0551ngr0x (Jul 9, 2020)

The Facebook option is still broken, and the number of players connected to Facebook is now 1100


----------



## 4n1m4lcr0551ngr0x (Jul 27, 2020)

make that 70

And the new update is in November!!!


----------



## 4n1m4lcr0551ngr0x (Sep 23, 2020)

It's fixed! We can connect to Facebook again!!!


----------

